# Extreme Factories



## Dgregg (May 9, 2013)

Message for PING Golf:

Hey everyone! I heard that the Travel Channel is airing a new episode of "Extreme Factories" on May 12th, 2013 at 9:00PM. The PING factory is going to be featured and I thought you guys might enjoy this.

Here is TV Guide's link for more info:
Extreme Factories Episodes - Extreme Factories Full Episode Guides from Season 1 on Travel Channel | TVGuide.com

The time I had to get from Travel Channel's website.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

Dgregg said:


> Message for PING Golf:
> 
> Hey everyone! I heard that the Travel Channel is airing a new episode of "Extreme Factories" on May 12th, 2013 at 9:00PM. The PING factory is going to be featured and I thought you guys might enjoy this.
> 
> ...



That's sound interesting! I will check it out.


----------

